# When is tom turkey too old to butcher?



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I have nine tom turkeys who were one year old in April/May 2014. I should have had them butchered before now but just put it off.
Would these turkeys be good to roast now at approx 16 months or would I have a bunch of meat that would need to be stewed like old hens?
The are all "heritage" breeds, some on the smaller side and some huge.
I think if they are only fit for stewing I'll take most of them to the sale barn.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I am also in central Illinois (well, kinda south-central) and am curious what sale barn you would be taking them to?


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

When I bred the heritage breeds, I would post my older breeders on Craigslist or FB and people would buy them as pets or pasture ornaments.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

They are fine. You start to get towards three years old and you'll run into more tough birds, but these birds do not have to be eaten young like the commercial BB types. 

I've had one tough turkey in my life, and that was a tom who was at least four. Yours are prime eating now.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We only get to eat the old ones as we sell the rest.
I have eaten some old toms.
They were yummy! And huge!

Just cook them in a covered roasting pan, low and slow.
And they will be tender and juicy!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have read that heritage turkeys are best at 18 months.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

If they turn out to be tough, ground turkey is really useful.
Kit


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice! It's nice to know that I didn't wait too long. I think my procrastination has been because I didn't want to have to decide who got to stay and who has to go. They are neat birds, just too many.
Sassafras, Arthur sale barn is closest to us.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I thought it may have been the Arthur sale barn; I have visited there on days while waiting for my CornishX and turkeys to be processed at Central IL Poultry Processing there south of town.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

sassafras manor said:


> I thought it may have been the Arthur sale barn; I have visited there on days while waiting for my CornishX and turkeys to be processed at Central IL Poultry Processing there south of town.


They did 50 Cornish for me last Dec. They do a nice job. I think I'll let them do some turkeys for me too!
I can do a doz. or so chickens without any problems but didn't want to tackle 50 in Dec.

If you're there again, there is a nice nursery/greenhouse West on the first road just South of the sale barn. Might be more fun than the sale barn!


----------

